# Orient Bambino vs Orient Millenium



## LSN

Hi All,

I am considering these two watches. I am looking for a white dial watch that I am missing in my collection. I like the dome crystal of the Bambino as well as its timeless style, but I also like the power reserve of the Millenium and the textured dial. Please help me choose!

Orient Bambino
ER24005W | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA

Orient Bambino
CFD0E001W | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA

Happy Holidays


----------



## conjurer

I like the Millenium more, but then I have the Orient Star version. It's classic and asymetrical, all at the same time!


----------



## AStraat

I quite like the Bambino over the Millennium, it has a classy and sleek look that I can't get enough of. It will likely be my next purchase!


----------



## Mil6161

Got Millenium in white. Bambino in black. Love the Millenium twice as much!


----------



## pantagruel

I think it all comes down to aesthetics. Which one do you like better? Here is my Millennium:


----------



## amb3rgris

Well, I'll pile on. I own a white Millenium, so I'll put my vote there.
I'm not sure what you're looking for specifically, other than a white dial. So I'm sure there's a ton of "intangibles" that are going to come into play in your decision. But here's what pushed me into the CFD0E001W camp, in case any of these hit a chord with you:
* Love the power reserve, and this is a very affordable way to get it
* Blue (subtle, slightly iridescent) hands on white dial are purty
* Textured dial is subtle, but also very purty. Lots of little things that maybe aren't noticed at arms length, but continue to capture my attention when I check the time
* Slightly kooky, but IMO very balanced, orientation of the date window, power reserve indicator, and crown
* Lots of dial, with little bezel. Although the Bambino looks like it goes even further, which I like. Hm, I wonder if it's possible to put the Millenium innards into a Bambino case...

I bought my Millenium on a bracelet, but I am finding that I like it a lot more on a leather strap (currently a black croco print leather with butterfly deployant).

I'll say that I like the Bambino case with a pretty minimal bezel, and the dial has a really nice simplicity to it.

And posts are better with pics, so here:


----------



## Mil6161

I'll pile on a little bit more.....


----------



## mpalmer

Personally, I like the looks of the Millenium more, I love the texture of the dial, those outlined hands, and the power reserve both in terms of looks and its practical function. Owners of the Bambino swear by it though, and it is hard to appreciate the looks of that domed crystal and dial from pictures.


----------



## LSN

Thanks for all your comments and pictures, I really appreciate them. I have not pulled the trigger yet, but I will soon. However, I am still debating between these two, and unfortunately, the black bambino pictures of wournandwound (Review: Orient Bambino ER24004B | watch reviews on worn&wound) are also getting my attention. I just figured out that I am looking more for a dressy watch that I can wear with dark-blue and gray suits than a white dial watch (which I guess I can wear with these suit colors). Decision, decisions ....


----------



## GTR83

Well, in my opinion the Millenium would also look great with dark blue and gray suits especially if you are wearing white shirts beneath. Been drooling around for one too.


----------



## Megalo Milo

Bambino. Has that classic classy look to it. 

Can't go wrong with either, though.


----------



## horse

Defiitely Bambino. If so, have you considered the black dial / rose gold-plated version? Because right now, i do. Does anyone own it and can provide a wrist shot? i ordered the *FETAF001B0 * in exactly that color combination since my collection needs a non-round watch 

picture stolen from the orient homepage, looks really sleek, i am not sure if it would match with suits that arent strictly traditional in color tho.

edit: seems im color blind, its not rose, just gold


----------



## gio5

anybody knows the difference between the fug1R002B6 and bambino?
thanks


----------



## Bradjhomes

Millennium all the way
View attachment 969300


----------



## jopex

I like the looks of the Bambino more. Classy, timeless design. Domed crystal is a plus too.


----------



## dainese

Both are quite versatile! The millennium is more intriguing, the bambino a classic. 
View attachment 969327


View attachment 969328


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gio5

anybody knows the difference between the fug1R002B6 and bambino?
thanks


----------



## Mil6161

dainese said:


> Both are quite versatile! The millennium is more intriguing, the bambino a classic.
> View attachment 969327
> 
> 
> View attachment 969328
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


After seeing this white Bambino I want to buy one....cool watch!
View attachment 969506
..here's my Mil. And Bamb. In black
View attachment 969505


----------



## tss88

Don't forget that the Bambino has a brother &#8230; the Symphony.

View attachment 969527


I like the chapter ring. Cost $50 less although that's not much of an issue.


----------



## dainese

tss88 said:


> Don't forget that the Bambino has a brother &#8230; the Symphony.
> 
> I like the chapter ring. Cost $50 less although that's not much of an issue.


I have this too. it has an exhibition case, a larger lug width, and a proper 22mm strap width. Runs just as nice. and a Flat mineral crystal.

hold on.


----------



## sakura7

i would go millenium also ..gorgeous watch..


----------



## Fuzzylogic

Another vote for the Millennium. Its just a more interesting watch: textured dial, power reserve complication, blue hands, slightly domed crystal.
View attachment 970127

View attachment 970125

View attachment 970124


----------



## gio5

tss88 said:


> Don't forget that the Bambino has a brother &#8230; the Symphony.
> 
> View attachment 969527
> 
> 
> I like the chapter ring. Cost $50 less although that's not much of an issue.


fug1R002B6 is probably more similar to the bambino, also has a day display......for the rest i think is pretty much identical.....


----------



## Horologic

LSN said:


> Thanks for all your comments and pictures, I really appreciate them. I have not pulled the trigger yet, but I will soon. However, I am still debating between these two, and unfortunately, the black bambino pictures of wournandwound (Review: Orient Bambino ER24004B | watch reviews on worn&wound) are also getting my attention. I just figured out that I am looking more for a dressy watch that I can wear with dark-blue and gray suits than a white dial watch (which I guess I can wear with these suit colors). Decision, decisions ....


That review is what sold me on the black dial Bambino. I was also considering the vintage in creme or white dial. Or bambino in white dial. A good deal came up on the black dials and I went for it. I liked the watch so much I ordered an alligator strap that cost more than I paid for the watch.

I really wanted a watch with a power reserve. Next to a moon phase, its a great complication for a dressy watch. I had been looking at Hamilton intra-matics , so the bambino had a similar style for a bargain price. I still want a white dial orient.

The millenium is dressy but modern, the bambino is a classic style. The domed crystal and pie pan dial add so much to the value.


----------



## Horologic

horse said:


> Defiitely Bambino. If so, have you considered the black dial / rose gold-plated version? Because right now, i do. Does anyone own it and
> 
> edit: seems im color blind, its not rose, just gold


I thought the black dial only came in rose gold or steel, while the white dial comes in steel, rose gold, and yellow gold ?


----------



## tankbustaz

Horologic said:


> I thought the black dial only came in rose gold or steel, while the white dial comes in steel, rose gold, and yellow gold ?


yup, you are right


----------



## thebuddahman

Great thread - does anyone know where I could pick up a Millennium the cheapest? I'm in the UK too so they would need to ship overseas. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fuzzylogic

thebuddahman said:


> Great thread - does anyone know where I could pick up a Millennium the cheapest? I'm in the UK too so they would need to ship overseas. Thanks in advance.


creationwatches has it on leather strap for a really great price right now.


----------



## ghorn11

If I cannot find a millenium with a metal bracelet and am forced to buy one on leather, how would I go about finding a bracelet for it? Does it only take bands specifically made by orient or will any aftermarket bands fit? I apologize if my question is basic, I am new to WUS and to collecting in general. 
Thanks!


----------



## migma

ghorn11 said:


> If I cannot find a millenium with a metal bracelet and am forced to buy one on leather, how would I go about finding a bracelet for it? Does it only take bands specifically made by orient or will any aftermarket bands fit? I apologize if my question is basic, I am new to WUS and to collecting in general.
> Thanks!


Any after market bracelets or straps that are sized 22mm should do just fine. I'm new to WUS as well so welcome to both of us!


----------



## ghorn11

Are there typically any problems with an aftermarket bracelet fitting well such as spaces or rattling?


migma said:


> Any after market bracelets or straps that are sized 22mm should do just fine. I'm new to WUS as well so welcome to both of us!


----------



## migma

Going back to the topic, I'd vote for the Bambino. I personally have its twin brother (Symphony) which I chose since I'm not a fan of domed crystals as they are scratch magnets when sitting on my wrist


----------



## Orex

I would vote also for the Millenium. As previously stated it has more intriguing features such as the power reserve, the blue hands, the fine perlage on the white dial (following a Fibonacci pattern). The date window at 9 gives a good visual balance to the power balance at 1 and the crown at 4. It also has a sportier look and is more versatile.

On the other side Bambino is just an understated classic watch with a doomed crystal. I would get bored with it quite quick.

However, if you are in the market for a classic looking watch, you could take a look at some Orient Stars collection. Abit more expensive but this translates in better quality and look:

Example of the Vintage collection - note that there is no date window. This could be a aesthetic plus as the date window in Orients is quite small.









And here is their Classic collection. Very similar with Bambino but with the Power Reserve at 12.


----------



## solchitlins

I want the 
*" Orient Millenium "*

where is the best place to order one from? I just read it's got hallow endlinks and those always seem to bend out of shape on my big wrist, so I guess I want to order it with or without bracelet.


----------



## JR1

bambino for me. understated. classic. love the dome.


----------



## williamt1688

gio5 said:


> anybody knows the difference between the fug1R002B6 and bambino?
> thanks


*FUGXXXXX are Quartz (Battery Powered)*


----------



## SeanAzul

I ended up getting a Millenium from Creation after reading through this thread. Also got a black calfskin Hadley Roma strap with contrast stitching. Love it!

View attachment 1024189


----------



## TroyWatch

Does anyone know where I could get the Orient Millenium? Not having much luck finding somewhere to get it.

Both classic watches but I have to say I prefer the Millenium.

T


----------



## Rotohead

I have both the millenium and the bambino. I can't tell you which I like better... It's like picking a favorite child. Both are awesome watches. Love Orient's quality (I have Mako XL as well) Suggest you monitor Lionseek dot com. I saw one sell for $125 recently.


----------



## Rotohead

I meant to say:I saw a Millenium go for $125 recently.


----------



## ghorn11

where?


Rotohead said:


> I meant to say:I saw a Millenium go for $125 recently.


----------



## williamt1688

SeanAzul said:


> I ended up getting a Millenium from Creation after reading through this thread. Also got a black calfskin Hadley Roma strap with contrast stitching. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 1024189











couldnt contain myself too with this mesmerizing watch... switched to black strap


----------



## Mil6161

williamt1688 said:


> View attachment 1045833
> 
> 
> couldnt contain myself too with this mesmerizing watch... switched to black strap


Just ordered one too! I have a white one and now a black one on the way ! Will post pics of them together when it arrives...


----------



## tankbustaz

williamt1688 said:


> View attachment 1045833
> 
> 
> couldnt contain myself too with this mesmerizing watch... switched to black strap


I really like this, great match


----------



## zs3889

Mil6161 said:


> Just ordered one too! I have a white one and now a black one on the way ! *Will post pics of them together when it arrives*...


Where are your promised pics? :roll:


----------



## Mil6161

Started a thread and posted them there but here you go...


----------



## Mil6161




----------



## zs3889

Haha thanks for all the photos. Actually going to get this discontinued model at the end of this month, from a local AD that I used to go. I already called and asked for availability and the sale guy will keep the last piece for me. Anyway just wanted to see more amazing photos of the white dial even though I am already sure this will be my next Orient


----------



## GTR83

I don't know why, but I like the Orient bracelet style a lot. Is there a WIS term for this style? Does it count as an oyster?

Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dainese

GTR83 said:


> I don't know why, but I like the Orient bracelet style a lot. Is there a WIS term for this style? Does it count as an oyster?
> 
> Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I think it is an oyster..

They make nice bracelets! My dolphin bracelet is great.

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## tincob

If anyone knows of a local source for the white Millenium, I would appreciate a heads up. Love the white dial and blue hand combo.

And no, the new vintage replacement model doesn't do it for me.


----------



## asingh1977

tincob said:


> If anyone knows of a local source for the white Millenium, I would appreciate a heads up. Love the white dial and blue hand combo.
> 
> And no, the new vintage replacement model doesn't do it for me.


Creation watches had the white dial + blue hands model in their listing...around 3 weeks back. Keep a tab there, and am sure it will come up soon....!


----------



## dribs

Orient FD0E001W


----------

